# Trek 5000 OCLV - How do I date?



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Can anyone tell me where to look on my just-purchased, used Trek 5000 OCLV to know it's year of manufacture? It has the epoxy bonded Aluminum forks.


----------



## RHankey

I can't help you with decoding trek serial numbers to get you an exact year, but I seem to recall they were being sold around 1989 to 1990 time frame before Trek abandoned monocoque frames for a couple years.

Check yours very carefully for cracks, and if you don't know the history or it has been repainted, I'm not sure I'd want to ride it. Most 5000's cracked/broke. Trek, Colnago and Kestrel were still learning a great deal about making monocoque frames in those days, with Kestrel.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Thanks for the reply. My reading around seemed to indicate the OCLV models were later than the 1st attempt 5000's, which is why I'm struggling to come up with a manufacture date.

Regarding condition, it came gently used by a friend who has owned it a fairly long time, and seems to be in excellent, low mileage condition. Also came with Spinergy Rev X wheels.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

*Help?*

I took a picture of the bike. After having seen some pictures of the 1989 Trek 5000, I'm inclined to think this is not one of those. However, I understand the differences between the 5xxx models over the years are almost all in the components, not the frame. PO swapped out the Bontrager wheels for these Spinergy Rev X's. Any suggestions on how to determine a year of manufacture is appreciate


----------



## Rider5200

You could call Trek and give them the serial number. They should be able to tell you when the bike was built.

Nice looking bike, BTW.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Where can I find a serial number? I don't see anything on the bottom bracket.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

I took the bike to the local Trek store and they directed me to look on the rear dropouts for the numbers. I found the numbers. 68334-3R on the right side, and 58334-3
l on the left. I was surprised they didn't match, who knows, maybe I just can't read. Can anyone point me to a list of serial numbers so I can figure out what year this bike is?


----------



## Trek2.3

Call 920-478-2191 on Monday. Ask for Customer Service. 
Ask them to look up the SN (it's probably a 5 or 6 -- they are hard to read) and answer your question.


----------



## AFS

Looks like a 1995 model per this catalog, see pg 13.
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=74600

Other catalogs:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=15839


----------



## Retro Grouch

*+1*



AFS said:


> Looks like a 1995 model per this catalog, see pg 13.
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=74600
> 
> Other catalogs:
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=15839


Yes, it's indeed a 1995 model. 

The colors for the OCLV road models that year were:

5500 - Saturn SIlver
5200 - Ice Copper (I bought one brand new that year)
5000 - Ice Green


----------



## Rfsys

Are you still riding this Trek? I think I just bought this same model. My first road bike.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds

Still riding it. Not as often as I'd like, but yes.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Retro Grouch said:


> Yes, it's indeed a 1995 model.
> 
> The colors for the OCLV road models that year were:
> 
> 5500 - Saturn SIlver
> 5200 - Ice Copper (I bought one brand new that year)
> 5000 - Ice Green


Any idea what year is my 5200 made? I looked through the 97-02 catalog since it match the Trek logo from that era but don't see anything which resemble it. It has all Shimano 600 components but everything else has been upgraded by me.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Bump!


----------



## Retro Grouch

Trek Bike Models by Year and Color

5200

92, lunar with white decals
93, black with white decals
94, ice green with white decals
95, ice copper with gold decals
96, nude carbon with violet decals
*97, gloss ice inkwell blue with white decals*
98, ice roja (red) with white decals
99, pearl white with red/white decals also metal flake blue with red and white decals
00, bright silver, also metal flake blue/USPS team
01, smoke carbon, also USPS team
02, carbon, also USPS team
03, blue dusk/bright silver (USPS team), also black pearl carbon
04, nude carbon also nude pearl/Baja blue (team) 
06, anthracite duotone


----------



## kente

*Trek 5020*

How about a Trek 5020 (light brown) - any idea what vintage that might be? And I am concerned about the issue of frame cracking. Is it safe tor ride this bike? I got it as a hand me down from a friend who was moving out of the country.


----------

